# Lexington, KY Make & Take - Sept. 28



## Rikki

The Make & Take will be held at Performance Edge HQ (my warehouse gym), located at *340 United Court Suite #5, Lexington, KY 40509*. If anyone needs help with directions just send me a PM! 

We will begin at *11am* so people traveling won’t have to leave home at the crack of dawn! We’ll allow some meet & greet time before jumping into the project, of course. 

There are several fast food restaurants close (Wendy’s, Subway, Arby’s, and Hardee’s – or you can bring a lunch if you wish, there is a fridge!) so we can choose to break for food just whenever everyone is ready. 

I’d like to have some time at the end of the evening for a *Show & Tell*. Just bring your favorite props and/or pictures to show off to your fellow haunters, you know how we all love to ogle props! 

Also, if anyone is interested, the Nightmare Haunted House will be open from 7:30 – 11 that evening. Tickets are $14 each. You can check them out here: http://www.2scary.com/.

Our project will be *Blucky Corpsification!*

Since I’ve never attempted this project before, I did a lot of research to find a technique that looks good and is fairly simple. After a few hours spent on the internet looking at prop building sites, I’ve decided on this technique: Corpsification 101. 

Beforehand I’m going to do some reconstructive surgery on my Blucky to make him more anatomically correct (using a mish mash of these techniques - Corpsing a Blucky, Cassie7 - Baby Corpse How-To, http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/66065-my-first-blucky-corpsification.html). This is completely optional! You can corpse your Blucky as is, if you prefer. 

The staining will have to be done at home on your own since the corpse layer takes a full day to dry but I’ve included the list of supplies for your convenience. 

*You will need:*

Blucky skeleton ($14 at Big Lots)
Large bottle of Elmer’s Interior/Exterior wood glue
Box of 2-ply generic Kleenex
1” paint brush
Bag of spider webs
A large tarp/sheet/garbage bag to keep your car clean while transporting Blucky home!

*Supplies needed once it’s dry (the “at home” part of the project):*

Minwax stain (color of your choice)
1” foam brush
A soft cloth
Minwax sealant

If there are any questions or if you’re having trouble procuring the supplies necessary please just send me a PM and I’ll be happy to assist! Looking forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## kallie

i'm there man! this is gonna be a hoot!


----------



## Rikki

Yay! I'm glad you're going to make it...it's about time we meet!


----------



## lowdwnrob

Sounds like a real cool day. wish I could make it out. Ive really been wanting to try corpsing.


----------



## TylerMech

Hey lowdwnrob, didnt know you were on here also!
Ok, so I am going to try to make it, let you know as soon as I find out.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Yea, I dont come here as often though.


----------



## TylerMech

Yeah, I dont as much either, but its a good thing I checked this site.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Are you going to try to get to Daves and to this one also


----------



## Rikki

Alright, I know we've got more people coming than this! I'd love for everyone to chime in so I can get at least a close estimate as to how many we'll have. 

Oh, and a side note, it looks like all the supplies for the blucky project can be had for $30 or less! That makes for a pretty cheap prop!


----------



## TylerMech

Yep lowdwnrob, going to try to make em both, if I can.


----------



## Rikki

Only 17 more days!
I've almost got my blucky's plastic surgery done (pun intended). I've got one more bone to cut out and then need to wrap some places with masking tape. I'm really looking forward to seeing him corpsed!


----------



## lowdwnrob

Make sure you all post some pics.


----------



## Rikki

I will certainly try to take some, lowdwnrob! Hopefully I can find some time to take a break from the project to snap some pictures.


----------



## Rikki

Well, Blucky's out of surgery now and recovered and he's all ready to be corpsed! I think he's really excited.  13 days to go!


----------



## LachOween

I am going to try to make this make and take, it's going to depend on how much work we get done on our cemetary fence this weekend. Gota get it done before the 1st! Thanks for finding me Ricki!


----------



## Rikki

I'm glad I did! Hope you're able to make it!


----------



## TylerMech

Sorry, but it looks that I will probably not be able to make it. I have started setting my stuff up, and have a lot going on with that. But let me know when you think you will have the next one, and I will try to come. THANKS!!!


----------



## Rikki

Well, that's too bad Tyler. 
I'll definitely let you know about the next one, though.


----------



## Rikki

Four days left! I've got all my materials together and I'm ready to go!


----------



## Conman

i wish i could mke it but i already had plans


----------



## Rikki

Conman, I'll put you on the list to be notified of the next one if you want.


----------



## Rikki

2 days to go! Can we get a final head count? Me and Kallie, I know...what about you LachOWeen? Gothikren? Anyone else?


----------



## LachOween

Right now I am going to have to say it's a probably not. Hurricane Ike winds took out a large tree in our back yard and we only just got it cleaned all the way up a couple days ago and just got started on the 90 feet of cemtary fence we need to build. So unless we can get that fence most of the way done this evening, I will not be able to make it. Just too much fence to get done with only a few days before we put it up. I was looking forward to meeting everyone and corpsing a blucky, had my supplies ready to go. Maybe the magic halloween ferry will show up while I am at work today and build the fence for me.


----------



## Rikki

Well, I sure hope that fairy came. Right now it looks like I went from having about 7 people attending to having a bunch of maybes.


----------



## Gothikren

My daughter's father was just diagnosed with a brain tumor and her grandmother just passed away. She's having a hard time dealing with all of this happening in a week (not that it wouldn't be hard to deal with individually to begin with), so I don't think I'll be able to make it there this time as I want to stay close to home to make sure she is ok (she's been having some bad freaking out spells. I'm so disappointed that I'm going to miss it . I hope everyone has a great time and I can't wait to see pics of what you guys made, and definatly am looking forward to being at the next one.


----------



## Rikki

I'm sorry to hear that Gothikren. I hope your daughter can find some solace soon. For me, it never got any easier but I came to terms with the fact that all things happen for a reason. Maybe she'll see that reason soon. Take care of her.


----------



## kallie

i hate pooping out too, but a lot of crap has hit the fan in the past few days. i didn't buy any supplies and i'm in the process of packing up my stuff and moving out of this hell hole that i'm in. i'm so sorry rikki. maybe we could meet for lunch one day? i really feel terrible, but i'm stuck between a rock and a hard place right now.


----------



## Rikki

Well, no one showed up today. 
Since I was already at the gym I spent the day working on my crypt and painting some other projects as well. I'll post pictures later.

I was hoping to schedule another Make & Take for January based on the success of this one. Now I'm not so sure. If anyone is interested in meeting up some time after Christmas please let me know.

Sure Kallie, lunch sounds good. Mondays and Wednesday are bad for me but other than that 
just let me know when you're free.


----------



## TylerMech

Sorry to hear about that. Definatly tell me if you are thinking about having one in January, and I will try my best to make it. Having one in the off season would be great! The winter is when I really feel like making props.


----------



## lowdwnrob

That sucks. I do know how being busy is though. January and Febuary is pretty busy for me also. My son travels wrestling for school and aau. Let me know when you plan on doing it and I will see whats going on.


----------

